# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  حقوق یا حسابداری

## Yasaminm

سلام به نظر شما حقوق اینده شغلی بهتری داره یا حسابداری؟

----------


## h.m2010

حسابداری

----------

